# A57 Snake Pass Closure February and March 2022



## KneesUp (25 Feb 2022)

I've seen that the A57 is closed on a few gantry signs recently and assumed it was because of rain / wind / accident / snow - but it seems it is closed due to land slips and will remain closed for a month at least (BBC News story)

Just wondering if anyone (@nickyboy ?) has had a ride up and if it is possible to ride through the closed bit? It's a lovely road to cycle on when it's quiet.


----------



## fossyant (25 Feb 2022)

The guy who wrote 100 climbs has been up today. Fine on a bike.


----------



## I like Skol (25 Feb 2022)

Drove up to the summit from Glossop side on Wednesday for a walk on the top and all fine to there. Bloke Manning the road closure said problem was on the other side, so presumably it's the normal spot that regularly gets repaired where the road always has a kink/dip in it?


----------



## PaulSB (26 Feb 2022)

I like Skol said:


> Drove up to the summit from Glossop side on Wednesday for a walk on the top and all fine to there. Bloke Manning the road closure said problem was on the other side, so presumably it's the normal spot that regularly gets repaired where the road always has a kink/dip in it?


A few of us are planning a drive 'n' ride to do this. Are you able to suggest a good spot to park in the Glossop area?

Thanks.


----------



## nickyboy (26 Feb 2022)

PaulSB said:


> A few of us are planning a drive 'n' ride to do this. Are you able to suggest a good spot to park in the Glossop area?
> 
> Thanks.


There are plenty of back streets you can park on near the train station, otherwise there are pay and displays in front of the station and around the back of the town hall


----------



## nickyboy (26 Feb 2022)

I like Skol said:


> Drove up to the summit from Glossop side on Wednesday for a walk on the top and all fine to there. Bloke Manning the road closure said problem was on the other side, so presumably it's the normal spot that regularly gets repaired where the road always has a kink/dip in it?


It's just after that bit, near where the chapel is on the hillside on the left.

Basically a chunk of the hill on the lowside of the road has slipped away several metres, leaving the road unsupported underneath. Particularly on the side of the road you use to head back to Glossop

So heavier riders stick to the other side


----------



## PaulSB (26 Feb 2022)

nickyboy said:


> There are plenty of back streets you can park on near the train station, otherwise there are pay and displays in front of the station and around the back of the town hall


Thank you. I gather you live nearby and wonder if you can confirm we could ride from Glossop to the summit. We have a bit of journey, 75 minutes drive, to get to Glossop and would hate to waste a day. A fellow rider has sent me this image and asks does this mean it's closed from Glossop onwards?


----------



## nickyboy (26 Feb 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Thank you. I gather you live nearby and wonder if you can confirm we could ride from Glossop to the summit. We have a bit of journey, 75 minutes drive, to get to Glossop and would hate to waste a day. A fellow rider has sent me this image and asks does this mean it's closed from Glossop onwards?
> 
> View attachment 632745


I haven't been over but others have. The actual landslip is about the 6th "no entry" sign from the left on your map so at the very least you could cycle to there. However I understand people have cycled through the landslip section

If you can get all the way over I suggest riding through Bamford, then Hope, then turn off and take the Edale road. If you're properly fit you can do Mam Nick and ride back to Bamford and over the Snake. Otherwise double back on yourself at Edale.

Edit to add: I've found Strava rides posted this week from Sheffield to Snake summit so it looks v likely you can get all the way over and back again. A deserted Snake Pass is a reall spectacular ride, enjoy


----------



## PaulSB (26 Feb 2022)

@nickyboy - thank you


----------



## cougie uk (26 Feb 2022)

I remember when the Stelvio Pass was closed to traffic due to avalanche risk. Roads had been cleared for the Giro to pass through so it was great for cycling. We had the road to ourselves untill coming through a long fast tunnel a bloody great lorry was coming the other way. 

So even if the Snake Pass is shut to normal traffic there will still be a risk of cars and trucks about - just be wary.


----------



## nickyboy (26 Feb 2022)

cougie uk said:


> I remember when the Stelvio Pass was closed to traffic due to avalanche risk. Roads had been cleared for the Giro to pass through so it was great for cycling. We had the road to ourselves untill coming through a long fast tunnel a bloody great lorry was coming the other way.
> 
> So even if the Snake Pass is shut to normal traffic there will still be a risk of cars and trucks about - just be wary.


This is good advice. I can see the Snake from my house and there are the flashing amber lights of road repair vehicles on it now. So resist temptation to think it's totally closed on your descents


----------



## ColinJ (26 Feb 2022)

PaulSB said:


> A few of us are planning a drive 'n' ride to do this. Are you able to suggest a good spot to park in the Glossop area?
> 
> Thanks.


Why not do my Snake Sandwich? 



ColinJ said:


> Well, I blame @nickyboy! He planted an idea in the minds of local CycleChatters about the joys of riding a Snake Pass (just about) closed to traffic and the idea took hold.
> 
> The sun was shining today and the wind was not as bad as it has been recently so I decided to do a 'Snake sandwich' - Snake Pass from the Glossop side, sandwiched between ascents/descents of Holme Moss from both directions. Now these are both pretty big hills ... Holme Moss goes up to 524 metres and Snake Pass to 512 metres.
> 
> ...


----------



## GuyBoden (26 Feb 2022)

This looks like a great opportunity to ride the snake traffic free, I hope it will be still shut during the spring and summer months.


----------



## nickyboy (26 Feb 2022)

Well, to help you all out I rode the Snake Glossop-Derwent Reservoirs-Glossop this morning

No problem cycling the whole way. Loads of cyclists, just saw one service vehicle

Just one 50m stretch controlled by traffic lights. Nearby there is another stretch with an ominous large crack running down the middle of the road. I understand the Snake will be closed all of March so fill yer boots


----------



## KneesUp (26 Feb 2022)

nickyboy said:


> Well, to help you all out I rode the Snake Glossop-Derwent Reservoirs-Glossop this morning
> 
> No problem cycling the whole way. Loads of cyclists, just saw one service vehicle
> 
> Just one 50m stretch controlled by traffic lights. Nearby there is another stretch with an ominous large crack running down the middle of the road. I understand the Snake will be closed all of March so fill yer boots


Thanks for you investigative endeavours. That's at least one Saturday in March sorted :-)


----------



## nickyboy (27 Feb 2022)

KneesUp said:


> Thanks for you investigative endeavours. That's at least one Saturday in March sorted :-)


No probs. ATM there is no work being done, they've just coned off the landslip section. However, they will have to do some fairly serious work to get the road functioning again and this may affect cyclist access. I'll post here if I know anything


----------



## KneesUp (4 Mar 2022)

It would seem some signs have gone up today.


----------



## fossyant (4 Mar 2022)

KneesUp said:


> View attachment 633787
> 
> It would seem some signs have gone up today.



Booooooooo


----------



## KneesUp (6 Mar 2022)

I think some people might be ignoring the signs.


----------



## Cathryn (6 Mar 2022)

I’ve read online that it’s closed to cyclists now. The thinking is that if you had an accident, it would be really hard to get an ambulance to you. Which makes sense.


----------



## Tim Bennet. (6 Mar 2022)

Cathryn said:


> . . . The thinking is that if you had an accident, it would be really hard to get an ambulance to you. *Which makes sense*.


Well sort of makes sense, except if you limited mountainbikes to places you could get an ambulance it would be pretty limited as a sport.


----------



## nickyboy (6 Mar 2022)

The above posts are incorrect. The Snake has been open to cyclists this weekend. However I think it is fully closed Monday-Friday as there is heavy plant working at the landslip site
That closure photo was taken on Friday

In any case,the landslip is only a couple of miles short of the reservoirs. Unless you've got a big ride in mind you could ride midweek Glossop-landslip-Glossop but be mindful maybe some adverse comments if spotted by contractors

Glossop-landslip-Glossop covers the best bits and would be about 16 miles in total but about 2,500ft of climbing


----------



## Sister Jeanne (7 Mar 2022)

It would be good to have the road open all week, at least away from dangerous works.
Can anyone clarify our legal rights to access the highway away from the works?
I am trying to find out from Derbyshire CC what they have actually authorised under Section 14 of the RTA.

Today, I was heading from the Royal Oak, Glossop to Snake Summit.
Two civilian workmen said I could not pass at the Royal Oak.
I then became a pedestrian wheeling a cycle like you do.
One stood in front of me and placed his hand on me and I informed him I considered this assault.
The other said he would repeatedly stand in front of me. This restricted my movement and I said I considered it unlawful imprisonment.
They took a photo of me and drove off saying they would get the police. I am worried I might get 3 points on my TV licence.

This perhaps becomes more about civil liberties than how much fun it is to descend Snake Hill.
It is disproportionate to close over 10 miles of road to pedestrians and cyclists because they can easily turn round when they get to the 1 mile stretch that may need closing for safety reasons. Lorries cannot turn around.
Actually Doctors Gate is a swamp for walkers this time of year, so why not ramble on the road.

There is a slightly muddy footpath from Queens Drive on to Snake Road which avoids the checkpoint at the Royal Oak. Just saying. I observed from there for quite a while to see what the Stasi did. Nothing happened and it was a trifle chilly, so I went over Chunal instead.


----------



## I like Skol (8 Mar 2022)

Welcome to cyclechat Sister Jeanne 

Sorry to hear you had such an unpleasant experience at the 'checkpoint'. this must have really spoiled your plans and has obviously played on your mind since.

TBH perhaps you were a bit optimistic expecting to pass the closure signs despite the well publicised and signposted closure and being met and challenged by representatives of the closure authority? It might have played out better if you had approached with the mindset that you would likely be turned back but would try anyway just on the off chance, rather than assuming you would be allowed to continue as 'you were just a cyclist' and then being upset when entry was (rightly?) refused.

What were your actual plans for the ride, to the summit and back, to the roadworks and back or see if you could get all the way through to Ladybower? Did you explain your plans to the people that stopped you, they may have been amiable to allowing you to ride to the summit and back, but then again, they may have had dozens/hundreds of riders agree to turn back at the summit and then in reality continue to and through the worksite, hence a 100% no entry policy?

To be fair, they have to treat every rider as a dangerous halfwit and a liar because it is impossible for them to tell if you are so incompetent that you are going to ride into a hole or collide with heavy machinery, or a liar planning to ride through the roadworks.

There are plenty of alternative great rides in the area so don't feel too bad about missing out on the snake, it is still a great road to ride even when open to vehicles IME. Maybe try heading up the Old Glossop Road to Crowden and climb Holme Moss which is also a great climb/descent.


----------



## fossyant (8 Mar 2022)

Don't go up mid week during times when contractors are working - simple. You'll get workmen getting irate. Just imagine the paperwork when a cyclist get's squashed by a bit of plant working on the repairs. You're OK weekend and out of working hours. It's safety rather than civil rights.


----------



## T4tomo (8 Mar 2022)

KneesUp said:


> I think some people might be ignoring the signs.
> 
> View attachment 634036


Is this the same Snake Pass that is wholly in Derbyshire?
#fail


----------



## matticus (8 Mar 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Is this the same Snake Pass that is wholly in Derbyshire?
> #fail


It was also wholly open to cyclists from Lancashire and Yorkshire. Just FYI.


----------



## Sister Jeanne (8 Mar 2022)

When I searched for the legal status for access to the road I actually found lots of reports that people wanted to use the road. 
I have attached the Section 14 road closure notice issued by Derbyshire CC (yes, it's in Derbyshire). It only covers a small section of the 13 miles.
I occasionally get challenged by workmen but just get off and walk past with pedestrian rights.
This is the first time I have had pedestrian access blocked so it is a grey area.
So are there any cycling lawyers who want to use the road?
They kept Abney Clough open during the landslips so they could do here. But do keep away from heavy works.


----------



## fossyant (8 Mar 2022)

Sister Jeanne said:


> It would be good to have the road open all week, at least away from dangerous works.
> Can anyone clarify our legal rights to access the highway away from the works?
> I am trying to find out from Derbyshire CC what they have actually authorised under Section 14 of the RTA.
> 
> ...



Well thanks to folk going up mid week when there are contractors (like above), that' it folk, now totally shut. 

Cheers. Probably would have been fine at weekends. Now SHUT.


View: https://www.facebook.com/100064439393878/posts/335475278610449/


----------



## I like Skol (8 Mar 2022)

As usual the idiots spoil it for everyone!

I despair sometimes, I really do. We can't be trusted to behave sensibly so have to be treated like children. Then the same idiots that spoil it in the first place will be at the front of the queue to start complaining when they can't have their 'fun' anymore


----------



## PaulSB (8 Mar 2022)

I like Skol said:


> As usual the idiots spoil it for everyone!
> 
> I despair sometimes, I really do. We can't be trusted to behave sensibly so have to be treated like children. Then the same idiots that spoil it in the first place will be at the front of the queue to start complaining when they can't have their 'fun' anymore


Yep, a shame I had a trip planned and several guys from my club were going this coming weekend.

This situations are never helped by those who make accusations of assault and imprisonment. Ridiculous. Clearly a cyclist with issues and a sense of entitlement.


----------



## Sister Jeanne (8 Mar 2022)

Very well, I'll get my coat.
If people use the road it gets closed and if they don't then it might as well be, so it makes no odds.
You might be able to challenge a Section 14 road closure if numerous people really want to use the road but if you don't challenge anything you have no entitlement or sense of it.
Tort Law might seem ridiculous to some but it is real.
As I said, I was a pedestrian (with a bike).
As I said, I actually went a different way.


----------



## matticus (9 Mar 2022)

Sister Jeanne said:


> You might be able to challenge a Section 14 road closure if numerous people really want to use the road but if you don't challenge anything you have no entitlement or sense of it.


_Cycling Internet_ this morning is saying they probably haven't closed the 7 miles of road legally - EXCEPT for the bit with actual works (or a dangerous landslip).
IF TRUE you can probably legally barge past any civilians obstructing your passage, BUT IANAL!!!


----------



## T4tomo (9 Mar 2022)

The issue is the odd "responsible" cyclist wasn't going to cause a problem, but hoards of cyclists wrongly assuming they have the road to themselves and treating it as a closed road, when in reality locals still need access to homes and maintenance vehicles are using it, is a recipe for disaster. 

Then add in boy racers doing night-time motor racing up and down it .

Right decision to close it and get the repairs carried out once its stable.


----------



## fossyant (9 Mar 2022)

Does it flaming matter - it's just a road, there are loads of other ones you know. I've seen all the ranty idiots (cyclists) going on about the closures on twitter etc - I'm sure there are drivers too, but give over, it needs fixing and quickly. As someone who used to work in construction and road repairs, we used to see all sorts of claims come in from individuals who 'claimed' to have fallen down holes that were barriered. You'll have plant reversing on the road, and the last thing you want is someone sneaking past. Yes the works are on the Sheffield side.

What's happened is folk have ignored the closures during the week, and spoiled it. Would have been fine on a sunday. And what happens if the road gives way and someone gets injured.

Unfortunately, people are stupid, and you've got to adjust for that - there have clearly been enough idiots for Derbyshire to change their mind.

Plenty of better roads to climb. (PS I live round the area and haven't felt the 'need' ever to go ride up when closed. Done it plenty of times when open - oh and it's always better at weekend, and early - less traffic and HGV's. If we'd stuck to weekend use, I'm sure it would have stayed open.


----------



## fossyant (9 Mar 2022)

Sister Jeanne said:


> Very well, I'll get my coat.
> If people use the road it gets closed and if they don't then it might as well be, so it makes no odds.
> You might be able to challenge a Section 14 road closure if numerous people really want to use the road but if you don't challenge anything you have no entitlement or sense of it.
> Tort Law might seem ridiculous to some but it is real.
> ...



Good god, just get on with it, and ride your bike else where, like you did.

You came on to the site with a rant, but you were in the wrong and got told - whether the fine details of the law are correct, it's about safety.

We all know you wouldn't have walked the route - you'd have jumped back on it (the bike) round the corner. Thing is, all the people ignoring the signs has now caused it to be closed to pedestrians too, so that's ruled out lots of footpaths/bridleways - it's affected the MTB community too as they need to ride short sections of the A57.

I've gone through closed roads before, when there is no-one working. If someone is stopping you, it's for a reason, and usually safety. You'd be in a pickle if a large piece of plant came round the corner and wasn't expecting a cyclist, or a load of them to be there. 

Last year, I went down a closed road. weekend, no-one working. It'll be fine, I can walk it. Nope I couldn't unless I fancied a swim, the road was gone ! That entailed a detour of about 10 miles.


----------



## matticus (9 Mar 2022)

fossyant said:


> As someone who used to work in construction and road repairs, we used to see all sorts of claims come in from individuals who 'claimed' to have fallen down holes that were barriered. You'll have plant reversing on the road, and the last thing you want is someone sneaking past. Yes the works are on the Sheffield side.


So did they need to close the Glossop side?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Mar 2022)

Go ride it at night, they won’t be working on it after dark.


----------



## fossyant (9 Mar 2022)

matticus said:


> So did they need to close the Glossop side?



You'll have plant coming up from the motorway network, so work that out - Glossop is very close to the M57/M60. People don't need to be there. As said, those folk I know, went up at weekend, or that very first week where there wan't any work being done. Come last week, there were folk going up during the week, when work was being done. It's not as though you can get anywhere at the top, you've got to come back.

Unfortunately, too many idiots have caused the decision to close the lot. Don't be going asking people to use their common sense !


----------



## matticus (9 Mar 2022)

fossyant said:


> You'll have plant coming up from the motorway network, so work that out - Glossop is very close to the M57/M60. People don't need to be there.


Not sure that's relevant: have they closed the roads all the way from the Motorway Junction?

Perhaps on the days when cycling is allowed (i.e. starting in a few weeks time, then for about 20 years, say) they will ban all classes of vehicle that have caused accidents to date.


----------



## matticus (9 Mar 2022)

OUt of intrest, has a public road ever been closed for "_everyone's safety_" just because a few users were being nobs? How about motorways after a mutilpe fog pile-up?

(and WERE any cyclists being nobs? Or is just assume they were, cos they ignored the signage!)


----------



## fossyant (9 Mar 2022)

matticus said:


> Not sure that's relevant: have they closed the roads all the way from the Motorway Junction?
> 
> Perhaps on the days when cycling is allowed (i.e. starting in a few weeks time, then for about 20 years, say) they will ban all classes of vehicle that have caused accidents to date.



I would expect most of the trucks with gravel etc will be coming up the Snake side - motorway, then up the Snake Glossop - then if we've got a load of cyclists dicking about taking racing lines cos they think nothing is going oh, to be met by a big dumper... get the point ?

They have closed it because of too many idiots. By all means go up at weekend, but stay away when someone is trying to repair the road. They could have left the road open, and to almost the reservoirs on the Sheffield side, but, and it's a big but, there were too many folk being stupid. Better off closing the lot and protecting the stupid from hurting themselves.

It's a big job to fix, the quicker they can get on with it the better. As I've said, there are plenty of other routes to use, closing one road is no big deal. Woodhead is pretty good (again busy like the Snake) followed by a super fast descent into Sheffield side, then a superbe bit of riding over Strines to the bottom of the Snake pass, where it's open by the reservoirs - far better and tougher route, or for a few more miles, over Holmes Moss, then back towards Strines. It's no big deal.


----------



## fossyant (9 Mar 2022)

matticus said:


> Not sure that's relevant: have they closed the roads all the way from the Motorway Junction?
> 
> Perhaps on the days when cycling is allowed (i.e. starting in a few weeks time, then for about 20 years, say) they will ban all classes of vehicle that have caused accidents to date.



I'd also advise you don't ride the A57 weekdays from the end of the M67 into Glossop anyway, as it's shoot. Full of traffic. The motorway roundabout is a nightmare, for a starter. It's not a pleasant route.


----------



## matticus (9 Mar 2022)

fossyant said:


> then if we've got a load of cyclists dicking about taking racing lines cos they think nothing is going oh, to be met by a big dumper... get the point ?


So, the next time there's an RTA due to a car driver hooning up like a knob, the road will be closed to motorised traffic - is that what you support?

(an actual crash - not just "_people dicking about_" )


----------



## fossyant (9 Mar 2022)

matticus said:


> So, the next time there's an RTA due to a car driver hooning up like a knob, the road will be closed to motorised traffic - is that what you support?
> 
> (an actual crash - not just "_people dicking about_" )



They are trying to repair the road - they close motorways when there is a serious failure of the structure. The road is knackered. It's not a small pot hole - they will most likely have to remove significant parts of the road, and completely re-build the retaining features - it's sliding down the valley !

You are talking bollocks now. People like you would soon be onto your lawyer if you tripped over getting past the road closure.


----------



## matticus (9 Mar 2022)

fossyant said:


> Better off closing the lot and protecting the stupid from hurting themselves.


Why have they taken this unusual action? There are thousands of works carried out in a more helpful fashion. A qucik google:


----------



## fossyant (9 Mar 2022)

I can see pavements and not a crumbling/sliding road (PS it's still moving) - do you know the 'Snake Pass@ at all, or where the damage is ? Or are you going to google it with stock pictures.

Rightly, *or wrongly*, they have closed the road due to too many people going passed the road works. Not a big deal, there are other routes.

If you feel so strongly, go complain to the council then. It's closed for a few weeks. Use another route.


----------



## fossyant (9 Mar 2022)

The Snake closes regular for SNOW - upto you if you go up without the correct equipment ! Otherwise, take a different route.


----------



## T4tomo (9 Mar 2022)

Sister Jeanne said:


> Very well, I'll get my coat.


any chance you can pick up @matticus on your way out?


----------



## straas (9 Mar 2022)

fossyant said:


> They are trying to repair the road - they close motorways when there is a serious failure of the structure. The road is knackered. It's not a small pot hole - they will most likely have to remove significant parts of the road, and completely re-build the retaining features - it's sliding down the valley !
> 
> You are talking bollocks now. People like you would soon be onto your lawyer if you tripped over getting past the road closure.



Quite a lot of examples of roads remaining open to most traffic with ongoing landslides. 

Also this is a gradual rather than catastrophic mechanism, especially in the areas where failure has already occurred.


----------



## fossyant (9 Mar 2022)

straas said:


> Quite a lot of examples of roads remaining open to most traffic with ongoing landslides.
> 
> Also this is a gradual rather than catastrophic mechanism, especially in the areas where failure has already occurred.



Fair enough, but complain if you don't like it ? It's not a big deal. The road needs fixing, and I'm sure the contractors would rather people weren't trying to get through in a confined space. Its shut, so what, use one of the other many routes. 

People need to take a chill pill. It's a minor inconvenience. Plenty of other places to ride/drive ? If it was your commute route, then you'll be a little inconvenienced, but they will know the road shuts to weather conditions often. Blame god ?


----------



## I like Skol (9 Mar 2022)

FFS, the £2/ltr fuel thread got closed so all the picky, argumentative sods have jumped into this thread because they haven't got anything better to do. I reckon this thread will be locked by lunchtime, THANKS guys (you know who you are)!


----------



## matticus (9 Mar 2022)

I like Skol said:


> FFS


Language, Timothy!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Mar 2022)

fossyant said:


> The Snake closes regular for SNOW - upto you if you go up without the correct equipment ! Otherwise, take a different route.



How many times did it close for snow this winter?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Mar 2022)

fossyant said:


> They are trying to repair the road - they close motorways when there is a serious failure of the structure.



If they need to close the M6 for repairs between junctions 14-16, do they close the entire M6 from end to end?


----------



## fossyant (9 Mar 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> How many times did it close for snow this winter?



Oh double FFS - not many days as we've not had much snow. Get a bloody life. It's a road, closed for a few weeks, there are other routes. This forum is full of people with nothing else to do.

If, when out mountain biking, and it say's trail closed, I'll ride another one. Reason is trees are usually falling down, possibly might fall down, or some poor sod is working on the trail to fix it, and would rather not have to stop because you want to ride past. Simple.

What is it with these self righteous knobbers. Oh yeh, you've got the Snake closed to all because of your actions. Cheers. 

I'd have gone up at weekend - I was just waiting for a tailwind day on the Glossop side. Can't now, cheers knobbers.


----------



## I like Skol (9 Mar 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> If they need to close the M6 for repairs between junctions 14-16, do they close the entire M6 from end to end?


Mr Ming, They have effectively closed the Snake between jct 14 & 15, where 14 is the last junction on the Glossop side and 15 is the next junction, where the road for the Derwent valley joins. There is nothing inbetween except a few solitary homesteads and farms. They have maintained access only for these people but unfortunately cannot safely keep the road open for anyone else who is just going up on a sightseeing jolly or to mess around.

It's quite simple, get over it, normal service will be resumed shortly.....


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Mar 2022)

fossyant said:


> Oh double FFS - not many days as we've not had much snow. Get a bloody life. It's a road, closed for a few weeks, there are other routes. This forum is full of people with nothing else to do.
> 
> If, when out mountain biking, and it say's trail closed, I'll ride another one. Reason is trees are usually falling down, possibly might fall down, or some poor sod is working on the trail to fix it, and would rather not have to stop because you want to ride past. Simple.
> 
> ...



Take a chill pill. I was trying to get your sense of regular. Which is not many days, which is different to my sense of regular.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Mar 2022)

I like Skol said:


> Mr Ming, They have effectively closed the Snake between jct 14 & 15, where 14 is the last junction on the Glossop side and 15 is the next junction, where the road for the Derwent valley joins. There is nothing inbetween except a few solitary homesteads and farms. They have maintained access only for these people but unfortunately cannot safely keep the road open for anyone else who is just going up on a sightseeing jolly or to mess around.
> 
> It's quite simple, get over it, normal service will be resumed shortly.....



Why can’t it be kept open from Glossop to the summit? I am well familiar with the road having grown up in the area.


----------



## I like Skol (9 Mar 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Why can’t it be kept open from Glossop to the summit? I am well familiar with the road having grown up in the area.


So you don't know the road then?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Mar 2022)

I like Skol said:


> So you don't know the road then?



The works are down the other side. Again why can’t the side they are doing nothing on, stay open for cycling and walking?


----------



## fossyant (9 Mar 2022)

And if anyone fancies riding it once 'open' again, I'd suggest early on a weekend. PS there aren't great views up there, it's OK a climb, nothing spectacular, you do get a reasonable quick descent, but the surface is a bit crap in places. I'd also loop back via Edale - far better climbs that side.


----------



## fossyant (9 Mar 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> The works are down the other side. Again why can’t the side they are doing nothing on, stay open for cycling and walking?



Because people are going through the road works. Us locals aren't arsed about it, so why should you lot who've possibly never been near the road bothered ?  Oh yeh, just to be an arse in the internet.


----------



## I like Skol (9 Mar 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> The works are down the other side. Again why can’t the side they are doing nothing on, stay open for cycling and walking?


Not sure what happened there, you appear to have edited your post as I replied?






Anyway, As we have already discussed, you can't trust people to turn back where they should and there is a risk due to the treatment of the road as 'closed' when in reality it is still being used for private access and service vehicles.

I agree with the closure (in case you haven't noticed) because while it is disappointing, public behaviour has forced the decision.


----------



## fossyant (9 Mar 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> The works are down the other side. Again why can’t the side they are doing nothing on, stay open for cycling and walking?



As I said earlier - most likely safety. The glossop side is highly likely to be used by trucks bringing up aggregate, and the other side if it's just stone. It's been seen that people have been dicking about on it, including car drivers, so the Elf and Safety have shut it. You don't need to use the road, there are other alternatives which are about the same distance. No big deal.


----------



## wiggydiggy (9 Mar 2022)

I read this on my news last night, I was a bit confused as the first article didn't mention landslips just that it had closed which seemed odd! After a bit of digging I realised it has actually been closed to motorised traffic for a little while, but was still open to cyclists/other none motorised traffic but had now shut completely.

It's annoying sure as a closed road is great to cycle on and going by the tweet quoted in this article Fury as Snake Pass closed and put under 24/7 guard, banning drivers, cyclists and walkers it sounds like it was getting popular and so potentially bigger risk of injury which the council would be responsible for. Tweet - "....There was a festival atmosphere there last weekend, with families and kids as well as lots of cyclists....."

This article Latest photos show A57 Snake Pass remains in perilous state after landslide shows some more pictures with the damage going right accross the road now so it's getting worse, and it does say the ground hasn't stopped moving yet.

So yeah it's annoying but I can understand the council wanting to close it, the road isn't going away so when it's fixed we can get back on it. I've ridden it once, several years ago now, so maybe I've got a target to aim for later this year now!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Mar 2022)

I like Skol said:


> Not sure what happened there, you appear to have edited your post as I replied?
> View attachment 634500
> 
> 
> ...





I like Skol said:


> Not sure what happened there, you appear to have edited your post as I replied?
> View attachment 634500
> 
> 
> ...



Not that I’m aware of, but your reply did seem rapid after I posted. Does seem a shame that the whole thing is closed when it’s a relatively short section on the Ladybower side being worked on.


----------



## classic33 (9 Mar 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Why can’t it be kept open from Glossop to the summit? I am well familiar with the road having grown up in the area.


Maybe the full closure allows them to operate a one way system for vehicles involved with the work. No other vehicles on the road.

Two roads, local to me, resurfaced during the hours of darkness. Both closed between 1900 and 0700, in October. Contractor operated a one way system for all vehicles involved with the work. A roundabout route, but it allowed them to get the work done quicker.


----------



## I like Skol (9 Mar 2022)

Just to reiterate


classic33 said:


> Maybe the full closure allows them to operate a one way system for vehicles involved with the work. No other vehicles on the road.
> 
> Two roads, local to me, resurfaced during the hours of darkness. Both closed between 1900 and 0700, in October. Contractor operated a one way system for all vehicles involved with the work. A roundabout route, but it allowed them to get the work done quicker.


Makes sense. You are going to struggle to turn around safely in anything much bigger than a transit van between Glossop and Ladybower and even turning a Transit will be difficult/dangerous on large stretches of the road.


----------



## straas (9 Mar 2022)

If that was the case they'd have released a statement saying the road would be closed due to it being blocked by plant & equipment, because that's a far less contentious statement to make and would be broadly accepted.


----------



## matticus (9 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> Maybe the full closure allows them to operate a one way system for vehicles involved with the work. No other vehicles on the road.
> 
> Two roads, local to me, resurfaced during the hours of darkness. Both closed between 1900 and 0700, in October. Contractor operated a one way system for all vehicles involved with the work. A roundabout route, but it allowed them to get the work done quicker.


There are no works between Glossop and the summit. How would closing the road - or introdcuing a one-way system - help vehicle movement?


----------



## matticus (9 Mar 2022)

From the Motorsports thread: should have realised it really belonged here:


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=09eFI2nATzY


----------



## Hacienda71 (9 Mar 2022)

I do feel for the guys on the barrier having been a marshall a number of times at the local half marathon. One guy in particular springs to mind. He was insistent he should be allowed through the barrier and started to try to push past me on his bike, despite 6000 runners rapidly approaching. The road was legally shut but when I pointed it out to him he accused me of raising my voice and started ranting about being a solicitor. Despite being a pretty keen cyclist I started to lose my cool at that point because he was being such a self righteous prick, so I walked away and got another marshall to block his way.
Unfortunately the attitudes of a few can perpetuate the myth that cyclists are self entitled nobbers who think they own the road. We don't live in anarchic society and should at times accept that we can't do something because we're told not to. It isn't an attack on our civil liberties. As others have said cycle another road. You have Holme Moss, The Cat and Fiddle, Long Hill, The Brickworks, Cragg Vale and countless other iconic climbs in the area so why is the conflict necessary.


----------



## Jody (9 Mar 2022)

Gets very confusing when Ming is arguing with Ming @I like Skol @Ming the Merciless


----------



## I like Skol (9 Mar 2022)

Jody said:


> Gets very confusing when Ming is arguing with Ming @I like Skol @Ming the Merciless


You'll have to ask that nobber @Yukon Boy to explain it. He's the one who slapped in a name change and avatar swap about 2 minutes after I put up my festive Christmas avatar.


----------



## nickyboy (9 Mar 2022)

So I went to the Snake, Glossop side this morning on my bike. I knew the following:

1) Cyclists are being turned around at Glossop and Ladybower reservoirs, effectively closing a 9 mile stretch of the Snake
2) The Temporary Traffic Restraining Order actually only covers the 200m landslip stretch

Got stopped by the personnel at the Glossop side and was told the Snake Road was closed. I explained all I wanted to do was ride to the top, turn around and then ride back down. Told it was closed. I explained that it wasn't closed, the 200m stretch was closed but the other 9 miles or so are not closed. I was told "do what you like, I can't stop you". I didn't want to be confrontational so I turned around and cycled elsewhere

The simple answer to this predicament is as follows:

The personnel at Glossop and Ladybower stop everyone and tell them that they can travel as far as the landslip section but that section is 100% impassable. So they either out and back, or sack it off and cycle elsewhere. The issue for HPBC is that cyclists, being cyclists, some will try to sneak through the officially closed section


----------



## matticus (9 Mar 2022)

Who's in??

View: https://twitter.com/matthewvennard/status/1501494683863859201?t=nC2OqG_xU_bULiYKLpqSAw&s=19


----------



## straas (9 Mar 2022)

Mass trespass being touted on twitter this Saturday at 2pm from the glossop side.


----------



## I like Skol (9 Mar 2022)

Remember when the covid lockdowns started? Tell people they can't do something, then suddenly every man and his dog insists it is their right to do exactly that and then does so regardless of any original intention or desire to do so, just to prove a point! Quite pathetic really.

EDIT: It's only going to be closed for a few more weeks while repairs are carried out, it's not like this is gone for good. Let's just put things into perspective for a moment before people get all righteous and indignant about it. And don't forget, the weather should be much nicer when it re-opens.....


----------



## Jody (9 Mar 2022)

I like Skol said:


> You'll have to ask that nobber @Yukon Boy to explain it. He's the one who slapped in a name change and avatar swap about 2 minutes after I put up my festive Christmas avatar.



You should switch to the opposition and be Flash or Brian Blessed


----------



## fossyant (9 Mar 2022)

Given the prevailing winds at the moment, I'd not be too bothered about riding the Snake, so not a big deal. The world is full of nobbers, and this thread has proved that. Time for it to be closed I think, as well as the road.


----------



## matticus (9 Mar 2022)

I like Skol said:


> It's only going to be closed for a few more weeks while repairs are carried out, it's not like this is gone for good.


I do think you're missing a key point:
People want to cycle up a Snake Pass CLOSED TO MOTOR TRAFFIC!!!

By all accounts it's not much fun at usual traffic levels - I think I got lucky on a July Saturday in 2020, bytheby - so it's not surprising how much people enjoyed it over the weekend just gone!


----------



## classic33 (9 Mar 2022)

Have a gander at the road on one.network, there's more than one closure notice in place. Plus other restrictions in place already.


----------



## I like Skol (9 Mar 2022)

matticus said:


> By all accounts it's not much fun at usual traffic levels - I think I got lucky on a July Saturday in 2020, bytheby - so it's not surprising how much people enjoyed it over the weekend just gone!


Actually, as a regular (maybe half a dozen times a year, daytime, night time, week day, weekend, rain wind or shine) I don't think you were lucky at all. Sure, hit it in the commuter peak times and it might not be fun, but most of the time it is quite a pleasant and quiet place to be. Probably gets busier on a Sunday with tourists than it does in the middle of the day during the week.


----------



## nickyboy (9 Mar 2022)

I like Skol said:


> Actually, as a regular (maybe half a dozen times a year, daytime, night time, week day, weekend, rain wind or shine) I don't think you were lucky at all. Sure, hit it in the commuter peak times and it might not be fun, but most of the time it is quite a pleasant and quiet place to be. Probably gets busier on a Sunday with tourists than it does in the middle of the day during the week.


I am probably even more regular than @I like Skol . I've done the climb about 150 times in past 7 years

The only times when it isn't pleasant are weekdays 7am-9am and then 4pm to 6pm, probably 3pm to 6pm on a Friday. It's only then you get people in cars in a rush. The rest of the time it's fine. Probably the quietest times (other than really early or late) are middle of the day Mon-Thu

The Glossop side is almost always fine. It's wide with good sight lines and lots of overtaking opportunities. I ride that at any time. The Sheffield side is narrower without such good overtaking. I would avoid during rush hour


----------



## matticus (9 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> Have a gander at the road on one.network, there's more than one closure notice in place. Plus other restrictions in place already.
> View attachment 634523
> 
> View attachment 634524


The section between those 2 farms is at least 3km East of the summit. I don't see any justification for closing 7 miles of road that is unaffected. I'm not an eexpert on the relevant laws, but it doesn't look like they have the right to stop anyone (coming from Glossop direction).


----------



## Sister Jeanne (9 Mar 2022)

nickyboy said:


> So I went to the Snake, Glossop side this morning on my bike. I knew the following:
> 
> 1) Cyclists are being turned around at Glossop and Ladybower reservoirs, effectively closing a 9 mile stretch of the Snake
> 2) The Temporary Traffic Restraining Order actually only covers the 200m landslip stretch
> ...


I heard the grumpy personnel has moved to the night shift.
I was at Snake Summit around 2pm today.
A cyclist went past on the way. At the top another cyclist appeared and stopped so we got chatting. Then another appeared and joined in. Turned out we were there to prove we could be. Then chatted about the Kinder Trespass and apparently it is back this year on 23-24 April. We didn't have a flag to raise up the bus stop pole but the invasion of Snake Summit was a success.
There was just 2 small vans went past and nothing heavy.
DCC make claim that it is also closed to pedestrians but there are no closed signs at footpaths that feed on to the road.

That is the state of play. I would guess it will be similar tomorrow.

I think my comments start a bickering fayre rather than deal with the substantive issue of lots of people wanting to access the road, but it's good to have different opinions.

It really does boil down to clarifying what the law is like it did on Kinder but I'm not getting that vibe here. Unless anything big happens on that front, I'll go and chat with the likes of the freedom fighters I met today.

P.S. The usual format is to have a 'Road Closed Ahead' sign at the start of a long country road. Then 'Road Closed' where the Section 14 order is in place, where it's fair enough that you enforce closure.


PPS If a lot of people go where the order is in place then they weaken any argument to have the rest of the road open.


----------



## classic33 (9 Mar 2022)

Sister Jeanne said:


> I heard the grumpy personnel has moved to the night shift.
> I was at Snake Summit around 2pm today.
> A cyclist went past on the way. At the top another cyclist appeared and stopped so we got chatting. Then another appeared and joined in. Turned out we were there to prove we could be. Then chatted about the Kinder Trespass and apparently it is back this year on 23-24 April. We didn't have a flag to raise up the bus stop pole but the invasion of Snake Summit was a success.
> There was just 2 small vans went past and nothing heavy.
> ...


If the closure notice includes cyclists, why can't you just accept that you shouldn't be using it?

There isn't the one single issue along that road either. If you're not satisfied, contact the person shown earlier on the closure notice. Name and number given.


----------



## Sister Jeanne (9 Mar 2022)

DCC were contacted for a statement on Monday but I've not had a reply.
I accept the Section 14 road closure order is in place at Alport Bridge but question the legality of blocking access to the other 12 miles where no order is in place.
Legal clarification and bickering is a nice way to go rather than discussing who is an idiot.


----------



## classic33 (9 Mar 2022)

Sister Jeanne said:


> DCC were contacted for a statement on Monday but I've not had a reply.
> I accept the Section 14 road closure order is in place at Alport Bridge but question the legality of blocking access to the other 12 miles where no order is in place.
> Legal clarification and bickering is a nice way to go rather than discussing who is an idiot.


It's not the only closure notice on that section of road. There's multiple issues along the closed section, and there's a diversion in place, from either end


----------



## fossyant (9 Mar 2022)

It's a bit bloody boring just going up, and then back down the same way, unless it's a quick training spin if you are local.

Some people have way more time worrying about petty road closures than the rest of us ! Got more shoot going on in real life and WORK than to actually worry about where I'm enjoying my hobby. I can see where the general public get the steriotype of most cyclists are self entitled peanuts - far too many are. 

Personally, if there are 'roadworks', I'd avoid as it's a pain in the ass. Three sets on today's ride - I had time for a quick 20 mile spin whilst WFH today, between meetings. Back to riding to the office tomorrow.


----------



## Sister Jeanne (9 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> It's not the only closure notice on that section of road. There's multiple issues along the closed section, and there's a diversion in place, from either end


The problems are for about 1 mile out of 13 miles. Glossop to Snake Inn is fine and there was no heavy traffic today as they cannot start the works yet. Some small works may have been scheduled but that is contra-flow rather than closure.


----------



## fossyant (9 Mar 2022)

Sister Jeanne said:


> The problems are for about 1 mile out of 13 miles. Glossop to Snake Inn is fine and there was no heavy traffic today as they cannot start the works yet. Some small works may have been scheduled but that is contra-flow rather than closure.



But you do know the boy racers have been up at night, cyclists have all been stood taking selfies on the bit slipping, and general sightseeing - the PITA that is the internet. If it hadn't been publicised by all and sundry, those local, like me and others on here, could have quite happily used it without pissing off workers/police/council. It's now a mass trespass at the weekend, and get this, the guy organising it is getting on the train to Glossop from Manchester, to ride it - he's not a real cyclist if he can't ride the 10 miles or so.

Carry on, the work is only going to take longer, and we're all going to piddle off more drivers as we've caused delays. News stories, rightly or wrongly project a bad image of cyclists.


----------



## classic33 (9 Mar 2022)

Sister Jeanne said:


> The problems are for about 1 mile out of 13 miles. Glossop to Snake Inn is fine and there was no heavy traffic today as they cannot start the works yet. Some small works may have been scheduled but that is contra-flow rather than closure.


Some but not all, and if the whole length is closed at the same time the other works may well get finished sooner.


----------



## fossyant (9 Mar 2022)

Having looked at the photos, the road has 'moved' away from the 'hill side', by an inch or two, there is a big crack in the middle, and there are other sections where the valley side has gone.

It's currently dry, but hill water run off still continues. The council/highways are monitoring the movement. It will only take another few wet days for that to cause real concern. I'd say the substrate of the road is seriously compromised in these areas. I'd expect delays for a year or more.


----------



## Sister Jeanne (9 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> Some but not all, and if the whole length is closed at the same time the other works may well get finished sooner.


There were no other works today and Snake Hill perfectly usable. There was a helicopter dropping bags on Bleaklow but that is moorland a mile North of Snake Summit.

I doubt the road will be open any time soon. I seem to remember the concrete on the Alport bends was done in the 1980s and it took a hell of a time to fix.


----------



## fossyant (9 Mar 2022)

Sister Jeanne said:


> There were no other works today and Snake Hill perfectly usable. There was a helicopter dropping bags on Bleaklow but that is moorland a mile North of Snake Summit.



It's Snake Pass.


----------



## fossyant (9 Mar 2022)

Or 'you goin up Snake' for the locals... like me..


----------



## I like Skol (9 Mar 2022)

fossyant said:


> It's now a mass trespass at the weekend, and get this, the guy organising it is getting on the train to Glossop from Manchester, to ride it - he's not a real cyclist if he can't ride the 10 miles or so.


Now that is a poor show, but not entirely surprising. Is he originally from down south by any chance? 

All these non-locals portray the Snake as a monster iconic hill when in reality it is just a mediocre lump between one valley and the next and just part of a route that provides one of a few access points into the Derbyshire Peak District.


----------



## fossyant (9 Mar 2022)

It's no monster hill. It's a OK climb when the weather is OK and the wind not too bad. Get a gale coming over (and I've done it loads) not fun. the views are shoot from the top too. It's OK on a great Peaks route though...

The organiser is a city dweller I think, hipster...


----------



## I like Skol (9 Mar 2022)

fossyant said:


> It's no monster hill. It's a OK climb when the weather is OK and the wind not too bad. Get a gale coming over (and I've done it loads) not fun. the views are shoot from the top too. It's OK on a great Peaks route though...
> 
> The organiser is a city dweller I think, hipster...


But when the East wind blows.... 

I got my Snake ride in early after the closure began and had a moderate East wind. I set a PB down into Glossop and maxed out my speed at 56mph.

Seems no matter how hard I try I am destined to reach the same top speed as that is the best I have managed at previous attempts even with stronger winds.

It was a glorious day though


----------



## fossyant (9 Mar 2022)

56 on the Snake - nope - may have been 50... Done crazy speed on Woodhead going over Sheffield side, and 60 in Wales... Too flippin windy....


----------



## fossyant (9 Mar 2022)

Chunal is good into Glossop, but remember the side road near the bottom on the left to Nicky's village.... speed off...


----------



## ColinJ (9 Mar 2022)

I like Skol said:


> I got my Snake ride in early after the closure began and had a moderate East wind. I set a PB down into Glossop and maxed out my speed at 56mph.
> 
> Seems no matter how hard I try I am destined to reach the same top speed as that is the best I have managed at previous attempts even with stronger winds.


That was nearly my _terminal _velocity... 



ColinJ said:


> (#1) When riding a bicycle down a steep hill on the outskirts of Burnley, do not become obsessed with hitting 60 mph.
> 
> (#2) If you ignore #1 and you get your chin down on your handlebar stem to reduce drag, do not become hypnotised by the reading on your bike computer as it rises to 50... 51... 52... 53... 54... 55 mph!
> 
> (#3) If you also ignore #2, be sure to use a gum shield so that when you reach 56 mph, hit a raised manhole cover, take off, fly through the air for 50 yards, land hard, bounce, take off again, land hard again, slew across the road and almost drop the bike in front of oncoming traffic... you don't bite the end of your tongue off !



Ok, my tongue tip actually stayed on, but there were some painful bite marks in it!


----------



## Sister Jeanne (9 Mar 2022)

A53 Buxton to Leek is fast but you need a rare north-easterly Brrrrr.
I'd say 4mph faster than Chunal or Snake.


----------



## classic33 (9 Mar 2022)

Sister Jeanne said:


> There were no other works today and Snake Hill perfectly usable. There was a helicopter dropping bags on Bleaklow but that is moorland a mile North of Snake Summit.
> 
> I doubt the road will be open any time soon. I seem to remember the concrete on the Alport bends was done in the 1980s and it took a hell of a time to fix.


The closure notice has been changed. It now extendeds to all road users.





The one you referred to is our of date.


----------



## KneesUp (10 Mar 2022)

That’s still only about a kilometre of road though.


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Mar 2022)

As I'm feeling a bit left out can I just say that New Rd in Sundridge was closed last month. I rode round the cones and used it, cos I'm a webel.


----------



## matticus (10 Mar 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> I rode round the cones and used it, cos I'm a webel.


I think it's spelt "Weeble"?

Hope you didn't fall down!


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Mar 2022)

matticus said:


> I think it's spelt "Weeble"?
> 
> Hope you didn't fall down!


I did wobble


----------



## fossyant (10 Mar 2022)

All these cyclists getting upset about a road closure. If you need to use it everyday as essential travel then fair enough (eg commuting, visiting sick relatives). If it's just for a jolly, then on yer bike, and use another road.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Mar 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> I did wobble



I bet you are no push over


----------



## matticus (10 Mar 2022)

fossyant said:


> All these cyclists getting upset about a road closure.


They don't seem half as upset as Cyclechat user "Fossyant"; have you tried listing all your posts on this thread? It presents a less-than carefree attitude to the closure. Just saying ...


----------



## fossyant (10 Mar 2022)

matticus said:


> They don't seem half as upset as Cyclechat user "Fossyant"; have you tried listing all your posts on this thread? It presents a less-than carefree attitude to the closure. Just saying ...


Shocking isn't it, I'll have a 'word' 👅


----------



## ColinJ (10 Mar 2022)

I sneaked up there while the workmen were having a tea break. What a load of fuss about nothing - road closure, my a**e. It was a perfect opportunity to brush up on the old CX skillz!


----------



## wiggydiggy (10 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I sneaked up there while the workmen were having a tea break. What a load of fuss about nothing - road closure, my a**e. It was a perfect opportunity to brush up on the old CX skillz!
> 
> View attachment 634659



I've got a couple civil engineering friends who will start getting moist at seeing that cross section lol


----------



## T4tomo (10 Mar 2022)

wiggydiggy said:


> I've got a couple civil engineering friends who will start getting moist at seeing that cross section lol


looks like they already have and left a puddle


----------



## matticus (10 Mar 2022)

CAPTION CONTEST ??


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Mar 2022)

matticus said:


> View attachment 634688
> 
> CAPTION CONTEST ??



The portaloo had sprung a leak again.


----------



## T4tomo (10 Mar 2022)

matticus said:


> CAPTION CONTEST ??


@fossyant prepares shallow grave for entitled idiots @matticus & @Sister Jeanne


----------



## matticus (10 Mar 2022)

T4tomo said:


> @fossyant prepares shallow grave for entitled idiots @matticus & @Sister Jeanne


Looks like we're in this together, Jeanne!


----------



## fossyant (10 Mar 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> The portaloo had sprung a leak again.


Nah, colin was a bit desperate.


----------



## fossyant (10 Mar 2022)

matticus said:


> Looks like we're in this together, Jeanne!
> View attachment 634692



I'm not that cruel, although you know about 'whats burried under the patio' could become new foundations for the road 👅


----------



## SydZ (10 Mar 2022)

9 pages and people still bickering. 

It's a closed road which inconveniences any one of a number of groups that would want to use it but a number of people seem up in arms over it. 

It's closed, will, be fixed in due course and reopened, In the meantime It's not the only road, use another one and get over yourselves.


----------



## Boopop (11 Mar 2022)

Now that Derbyshire CC suddenly cares about the safety of vulnerable road users on this particularly dangerous road, I'm looking forward to the swift construction of a segregated cycle lane on it.


----------



## wiggydiggy (11 Mar 2022)

matticus said:


> View attachment 634688
> 
> CAPTION CONTEST ??



The new ride through bike wash was more basic than imagined


----------



## nickyboy (12 Mar 2022)

SydZ said:


> 9 pages and people still bickering.
> 
> It's a closed road which inconveniences any one of a number of groups that would want to use it but a number of people seem up in arms over it.
> 
> It's closed, will, be fixed in due course and reopened, In the meantime It's not the only road, use another one and get over yourselves.


Except it isn't a closed road. 

It's a 10 mile stretch of road that the local council has decided, unilaterally, to close whilst only having the legal powers to close about 200m of it. The 200m stretch they can legally close can be diverted around on a bike using footpaths and bridleways

The local council claim that they have closed it due to safety concerns. As someone who has cycled this route more than 150 times I can confirm it's currently much safer than it is with normal traffic on it


----------



## SydZ (12 Mar 2022)

nickyboy said:


> Except it isn't a closed road.
> 
> It's a 10 mile stretch of road that the local council has decided, unilaterally, to close whilst only having the legal powers to close about 200m of it. The 200m stretch they can legally close can be diverted around on a bike using footpaths and bridleways
> 
> The local council claim that they have closed it due to safety concerns. As someone who has cycled this route more than 150 times I can confirm it's currently much safer than it is with normal traffic on it


You are contradicting yourself in your own post.

It isn’t closed but the council have closed it? Got you be one of the other.

You can argue about whether it’s legal or not but the fact is, it’s shut.


----------



## nickyboy (12 Mar 2022)

SydZ said:


> You are contradicting yourself in your own post.
> 
> It isn’t closed but the council have closed it? Got you be one of the other.
> 
> You can argue about whether it’s legal or not but the fact is, it’s shut.


I can put closed road signs up on my local road but that doesn't make it closed.

I'll repeat what I said. The local council has unilaterally decided to enforce a road closure that doesn't have any legal basis. Nobody can just decide to close a road unless they apply for an emergency TRRO as was the case with the landslip section. Otherwise it is subject to a normal consultation process

The local council have been heavy handed in this approach. There was always a sensible compromise solution but they decided not to take it. As such I have some sympathy for those choosing to ride on the bits of the road which are not subject to the emergency TRRO


----------



## fossyant (12 Mar 2022)

Mass protest from Glossop town Centre today at 2.00pm if anyone fancies it.

The guy who is organising it is getting the train out from Manchester to Glossop - I did suggest to him that he can't call himself a cyclist if he's not riding the 12 miles out. I'm 'multi-modal' he said, "Lazy" I called him.

Probably a windy one up there - dress appropriately.


----------



## C R (12 Mar 2022)

fossyant said:


> Mass protest from Glossop town Centre today at 2.00pm if anyone fancies it.
> 
> The guy who is organising it is getting the train out from Manchester to Glossop - I did suggest to him that he can't call himself a cyclist if he's not riding the 12 miles out. I'm 'multi-modal' he said, "Lazy" I called him.
> 
> Probably a windy one up there - dress appropriately.


Probably doesn't fancy the drag up from Stalybridge, I would agree with the lazy description.


----------



## Hacienda71 (12 Mar 2022)

fossyant said:


> Mass protest from Glossop town Centre today at 2.00pm if anyone fancies it.
> 
> The guy who is organising it is getting the train out from Manchester to Glossop - I did suggest to him that he can't call himself a cyclist if he's not riding the 12 miles out. I'm 'multi-modal' he said, "Lazy" I called him.
> 
> Probably a windy one up there - dress appropriately.


Suspect he is more of an agitator than a cyclist.  Jake Stewart has been trolled by him on Twitter for suggesting that people might want to think twice about attending.


----------



## fossyant (12 Mar 2022)

C R said:


> Probably doesn't fancy the drag up from Stalybridge, I would agree with the lazy description.


The A57 from town is flat, not pleasant on the bike in rush hour, but OK for Sat afternoon. That's open all the way to the bottom. Lazy he is


----------



## I like Skol (12 Mar 2022)

nickyboy said:


> As someone who has cycled this route more than 150 times I can confirm it's currently much safer than it is with normal traffic on it


But it is hardly dangerous when open to traffic, other than during the rush hour periods when the mad dash brigade are out in force!


----------



## C R (12 Mar 2022)

fossyant said:


> The A57 from town is flat, not pleasant on the bike in rush hour, but OK for Sat afternoon. That's open all the way to the bottom. Lazy he is


The roundabout at the end of the motorway at the top used to be a nightmare, and I'm not sure I'd enjoy riding the single carriageway from the roundabout to the lights in Mottram. My recollection is from quite a while ago, though, so things may have improved.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (12 Mar 2022)

I can understand why the council have closed more than the landslip stretch. The last thing workers need is for people turning up "can't I just squeeze by?" I'm not particularly interested in whether they have the legal right to, as others have said, there are plenty of other roads to ride. 

Reminds me of the time the Manchester bomb went off. Several conversations along the line of 
"sorry we're evacuating the area, you can't go down there",
"but I'm only nipping to Boots, I'll be five minutes", 
"I'm sorry there's a possibility a bomb is nearby" 
"but I need XXX for later"

Anyone who goes on the "mass trespass" is being ridiculous.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (12 Mar 2022)

nickyboy said:


> Nobody can just decide to close a road unless they apply for an emergency TRRO as was the case with the landslip section. Otherwise it is subject to a normal consultation process


What about planned works? ie closure by legal order, as opposed to closure by notice aka an emergency TTRO? You do not need to consult with anyone to close a highway, you just need to satisfy the regulations.

Anyhoo, the road will become a construction site whilst the works are underway and they are governed by other legislation primarily CDM regs 2015. 

Highways are great fun. On one hand you have the public moaning about the state of the surface, and when you undertake the works they moan that they can't get through. Get a grip on reality of things folk, there are far worse thing than being denied a bloody bike ride.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 Mar 2022)

Tail End Charlie said:


> I can understand why the council have closed more than the landslip stretch. .



They haven’t , just over zealous workers miles from the actual closed section.


----------



## nickyboy (12 Mar 2022)

I like Skol said:


> But it is hardly dangerous when open to traffic, other than during the rush hour periods when the mad dash brigade are out in force!


I agree. Outside rush hours it's fine. I wouldn't go near it during rush hours however


----------



## nickyboy (12 Mar 2022)

Ffoeg said:


> What about planned works? ie closure by legal order, as opposed to closure by notice aka an emergency TTRO? You do not need to consult with anyone to close a highway, you just need to satisfy the regulations.
> 
> Anyhoo, the road will become a construction site whilst the works are underway and they are governed by other legislation primarily CDM regs 2015.
> 
> Highways are great fun. On one hand you have the public moaning about the state of the surface, and when you undertake the works they moan that they can't get through. Get a grip on reality of things folk, there are far worse thing than being denied a bloody bike ride.


Two sorts of TTROs...emergency (to cover stuff like the landslip) and consultative (to cover planned closures). If the total closure of a road is required and it isn't an emergency, there is a consultative process to be followed prior to the approval of the TTRO.

So all those planned total closures you see have been subject to a consultative TTRO. 

Anyway, the Snake Pass is safer for cyclists now compared to when it is open as normal. So cycling on it should be encouraged but all cyclists must use the footpath/bridleway diversion to avoid the landslip section


----------



## presta (12 Mar 2022)

A guy on twitter recently posted a video showing that the road's all clear, and there's no reason for it to be closed. This photo appears to explain why the video has a jump in it where it's been edited:





I hope they're not planning to just write the road off, like the A625 at Mam Tor.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (12 Mar 2022)

nickyboy said:


> If the total closure of a road is required and it isn't an emergency, there is a consultative process to be followed prior to the approval of the TTRO.


 
The Road Traffic (Temporary Restrictions) Procedure Regulations 1992​
Procedure for making a temporary order​3.—(1) Subject to the following provisions of this Part, this regulation makes provision for the procedure to be followed in connection with the making of an order under section 14 of the 1984 Act.

(2) Not less than 7 days before making an order, the traffic authority shall publish notice of their intention to make the order in one or more newspapers circulating in the area in which any road to which the order relates is situated.

(3) The notice mentioned in paragraph (2) above shall state—

(a)the reason or purpose mentioned in section 14(1) of the 1984 Act for the making of the order;

(b)the effect of the order and, where applicable, the alternative route or routes available for traffic; and

(c)the date on which the order would come into force and its maximum duration.

(4) The traffic authority shall, on or before the day on which the order is made, give notice of the order—

(a)to the chief officer of police of any police area in which any road to which the order relates is situated;

(b)where the traffic authority is not the fire authority for the area in which any road to which the order relates is situated, to the chief officer of the fire authority for that area;

(c)where the order would be likely to have direct effect on traffic or any class of traffic on any road for the maintenance of which another traffic authority is responsible, to that other traffic authority; and

(d)where the order is likely to have a direct effect on traffic or any class of traffic on—

(i)a road which is subject to a concession, or

(ii)a road in respect of which an assignation has been granted under section 28(1) of the 1991 Act,


to the concessionaire.
(5) Within 14 days after making the order the traffic authority shall publish a notice of the making of the order in one or more newspapers circulating in the area in which any road to which the order relates is situated.

(6) The notice mentioned in paragraph (5) above shall state—

(a)the reason or purpose mentioned in section 14(1) of the 1984 Act for the making of the order;

(b)the effect of the order and, where applicable, the alternative route or routes available for traffic; and

(c)the date on which the order will come into force and its maximum duration.

(7) If and to the extent that it appears to the traffic authority that it would be desirable in the interests of giving adequate publicity to the order, the authority shall comply with the requirements of Part I of the Schedule to these Regulations in relation to each length of road to which the order relates.

There is a requirement to notify but not to consult

(8) When the order has been made, the traffic authority shall comply with the requirements of Part III of the Schedule to these Regulations (traffic signs).


----------



## nickyboy (12 Mar 2022)

Ffoeg said:


> The Road Traffic (Temporary Restrictions) Procedure Regulations 1992​
> Procedure for making a temporary order​3.—(1) Subject to the following provisions of this Part, this regulation makes provision for the procedure to be followed in connection with the making of an order under section 14 of the 1984 Act.
> 
> (2) Not less than 7 days before making an order, the traffic authority shall publish notice of their intention to make the order in one or more newspapers circulating in the area in which any road to which the order relates is situated.
> ...


And in the case of the Snake Pass, none of the above has happened. The local council has made a unilateral decision instead. If you're cool with local councils making unilateral decisions instead of following the regs, that's great. But I'm not


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 Mar 2022)

presta said:


> A guy on twitter recently posted a video showing that the road's all clear, and there's no reason for it to be closed. This photo appears to explain why the video has a jump in it where it's been edited:
> View attachment 635005
> 
> I hope they're not planning to just write the road off, like the A625 at Mam Tor.



Closing the pass to motorised traffic, but keeping it open for walking, cycling etc wouldn’t be such a bad thing. Become a real asset. Cargo bike pop up cafes at the top…


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (12 Mar 2022)

nickyboy said:


> And in the case of the Snake Pass, none of the above has happened. The local council has made a unilateral decision instead. If you're cool with local councils making unilateral decisions instead of following the regs, that's great. But I'm not


I'm not interested in how, why or what they are doing. That's for folk who are directly affected... or believe they are affected. I was merely pointing out that public consultation is not a requirement for a TTRO.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (12 Mar 2022)

presta said:


> A guy on twitter recently posted a video showing that the road's all clear, and there's no reason for it to be closed. This photo appears to explain why the video has a jump in it where it's been edited:
> View attachment 635005
> 
> I hope they're not planning to just write the road off, like the A625 at Mam Tor.


And what about when construction traffic is there? Still safe?


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (12 Mar 2022)

nickyboy said:


> And in the case of the Snake Pass, none of the above has happened. The local council has made a unilateral decision instead. If you're cool with local councils making unilateral decisions instead of following the regs, that's great. But I'm not


Sorry for quoting you again, but for all those reading I've found the notice on the DDC website and it's an emergency TTRO, covering the period 22 Feb to 22 March. It closure by notice, and as such there is no need to advertise the closure in advance, as any delay in getting the highway closed would negate the term 'emergency' which implies its needed no, (usually for safety reasons). 

Unless the use of an emergency TTRO is questionable, I can't see how they've not followed regulations

On the assumption they can't complete the works by 22 March I'd expect the TTRO to be extended


----------



## nickyboy (12 Mar 2022)

Ffoeg said:


> Sorry for quoting you again, but for all those reading I've found the notice on the DDC website and it's an emergency TTRO, covering the period 22 Feb to 22 March. It closure by notice, and as such there is no need to advertise the closure in advance, as any delay in getting the highway closed would negate the term 'emergency' which implies its needed no, (usually for safety reasons).
> 
> Unless the use of an emergency TTRO is questionable, I can't see how they've not followed regulations
> 
> On the assumption they can't complete the works by 22 March I'd expect the TTRO to be extended


TTRO only covers the landslip section which is about 200m. DCC has closed the entire length (about 11 miles)


----------



## Boopop (12 Mar 2022)

Full Statement from CyclingUK. You'll all have to forgive me if I take their word over the likes of @Tail End Charlie . They're experts and their work is paid for by cyclists, and they have our best interests at heart.















Also, I consider comparing what these people are doing to avoiding a police corden following a terrorist attack both hyperbole to the extreme, and shockingly bad taste.


----------



## classic33 (12 Mar 2022)

Boopop said:


> Full Statement from CyclingUK. You'll all have to forgive me if I take their word over the likes of @Tail End Charlie . They're experts and their work is paid for by cyclists, and they have our best interests at heart.
> 
> View attachment 635021
> 
> ...


The landslip is one set of works on that road, there are more.


----------



## Twilkes (12 Mar 2022)

Having driven it eastward recently, isn't the climb from Manchester the fun bit? Eastwards would make a nice long descent but it didn't seem particularly interesting or challenging to go up.


----------



## Boopop (12 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> The landslip is one set of works on that road, there are more.



...but the legally enforcable road closure is just for the landslip, and there's an alternative bridleway/walking route around it. As I said before, I'm inclined to follow what a well respected Cycling advocacy charity says about the subject.


----------



## classic33 (12 Mar 2022)

Boopop said:


> ...but the legally enforcable road closure is just for the landslip, and there's an alternative bridleway/walking route around it. As I said before, I'm inclined to follow what a well respected Cycling advocacy charity says about the subject.


There's other legally enforceable restrictions on the other works. How are they affecting each other, as well as the section mentioned. Some running whilst the end of October this year.

The bridleway will bring you out onto the road just before another emergency closure restriction, and more roadworks.

They're roadworks, let them get them done and dusted rather than slowing them up.


----------



## Boopop (12 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> There's other legally enforceable restrictions on the other works. How are they affecting each other, as well as the section mentioned. Some running whilst the end of October this year.
> 
> The bridleway will bring you out onto the road just before another emergency closure restriction, and more roadworks.
> 
> They're roadworks, let them get them done and dusted rather than slowing them up.


Do you have a link to prove any of that? If that were the case I would have thought CyclingUK would have mentioned it. As I've said before, I'll take CyclingUK's words over what others on here have said. Sadly I'm at the other end of the UK so it's impractical for me to go ride it.


----------



## fossyant (12 Mar 2022)

Twilkes said:


> Having driven it eastward recently, isn't the climb from Manchester the fun bit? Eastwards would make a nice long descent but it didn't seem particularly interesting or challenging to go up.


You are best picking the weather - I live Manchester side, so we used to 'try' and pick the ascent based on the tailwind. All I can say, get it wrong, in winter, and it's hell.


----------



## fossyant (12 Mar 2022)

One guy rode a Beryl leccy bike from Mancheser, but had to get the train back (it's downhill) as his battery ran out.

Quite a few drove out to Glossop to ride, some on trains. Spotted a woman from work on the local TV news.. God forbid anyone actually rides from home up there .....


----------



## fossyant (12 Mar 2022)

C R said:


> The roundabout at the end of the motorway at the top used to be a nightmare, and I'm not sure I'd enjoy riding the single carriageway from the roundabout to the lights in Mottram. My recollection is from quite a while ago, though, so things may have improved.



It's still horrible - I avoid it - I steer clear these days. I risk Hattersley instead, road is quiet, but you don't hang about round there.


----------



## classic33 (12 Mar 2022)

Boopop said:


> Do you have a link to prove any of that? If that were the case I would have thought CyclingUK would have mentioned it. As I've said before, I'll take CyclingUK's words over what others on here have said. Sadly I'm at the other end of the UK so it's impractical for me to go ride it.


Posted earlier on here.
The alternative is to check on one.network, previously roadworks.


----------



## Dogtrousers (12 Mar 2022)

Exciting news. There was a road closed near Epping on my ride today. I looked at the map and the diversion would have been a real PITA. There were some vans and I approached one and asked "do you mind if I sneak through" road closure person said "go on" so I did.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 Mar 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Exciting news. There was a road closed near Epping on my ride today. I looked at the map and the diversion would have been a real PITA. There were some vans and I approached one and asked "do you mind if I sneak through" road closure person said "go on" so I did.



Yep it’s the usual response. Ask nicely and you usually get through.


----------



## Sister Jeanne (13 Mar 2022)

This is a report from the mass trespass.
About 100 cyclists and 50 pedestrians used the road from Glossop to Snake Summit.

There was no great 'Kinder Trespass' stand off.

I had used a footpath to avoid the blockade and stood in enemy territory in case a blockade was enforced.
A sister unilaterally rode solo past the blockade unchallenged long before the peloton arrived. Respect!
I was downwind of the marshalls and overheard they would allow passage whilst giving safety advice. The road was open.
No police attended, presumably because they don't enforce health & safety ( vs. their duty to prevent imminent death or serious injury ).

It was a wide mix of people. A few serious cyclists but really all ages and all levels of fitness. Walkers photoing the foliage, etc. People doing what they want to do really. All rather spiffing.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Mar 2022)

Gosh, sounds really exciting. Quite rebellious as well.


----------



## classic33 (13 Mar 2022)

Reports on Twitter, from others who claimed to have been there, put the figure at over 600 down to just 60.


----------



## I like Skol (13 Mar 2022)

Like I said before, a good proportion of those attending would never normally dream of walking or cycling up that hill regardless of if the road was open or closed, but have only done so because they need a bit of rebellious excitement in their lives. They'll be looking for their next 'cause' now they've done their bit to 'free the Snake Pass'.....


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Mar 2022)

Did they go through the road works?


----------



## KneesUp (13 Mar 2022)

I like Skol said:


> Like I said before, a good proportion of those attending would never normally dream of walking or cycling up that hill regardless of if the road was open or closed, but have only done so because they need a bit of rebellious excitement in their lives.


Do you have anything other that “I reckon…” with which to back up this claim?

“Look at these people, taking advantage of accidental cycling infrastructure as though cycling is supposed to be fun or something” is a weird flex on a cycling forum.

You sound like a two-wheeled version of one of those “I liked them before they were famous” musos.


----------



## I like Skol (13 Mar 2022)

KneesUp said:


> Do you have anything other that “I reckon…” with which to back up this claim?


Not really, except there is nothing to stop a similar ride being safely arranged when the road is normally open, subject to avoiding the aforementioned peak periods, and that doesn't happen.
Similarly, nothing to have stopped a ride being organised in the period between initial closure and the later publicised attempt to prevent cyclist access, or during the previous less controversial closures of recent years. Again, I'm not aware of this happening.
As soon as the story hit the news that the council were trying to fully close the road for a few weeks suddenly everyone was up in arms and determined to stand up to the civil servant bullies.....

Like I said before, it's slightly pathetic, does nobody any favours and achieves nothing, except probably incurring greater expense to the public purse that we all end up paying for.


----------



## nickyboy (13 Mar 2022)

Cycled Glossop to landslip and back again this morning. Very pleasant although tough headwind out of Glossop

Nobody trying to turn cyclists around. No roadworks at all until the landslip. No plant on the road (there was one of those road scraper things in a layby). No workers. Saw one car and about a hundred cyclists


----------



## matticus (13 Mar 2022)

I hope the sniffy locals on this thread don't hear about all the people who drive to the Peaks just to walk their dogs.
Cardiology will be busy!


----------



## matticus (13 Mar 2022)

Hacienda71 said:


> Suspect he is more of an agitator than a cyclist.  *Jake Stewart has been trolled* by him on Twitter for suggesting that people might want to think twice about attending.


Do you mean he politely disagreed with Jake? As did a number of people. The result:

View: https://twitter.com/jakey_stewart/status/1502770641677737994?t=_PGYkJHt40cSq6hZA5fABA&s=19


----------



## Simple Simon (15 Mar 2022)

I would have loved to have given it a go while still open to bikes and traffic free but I’ll be avoiding for the foreseeable.
If anyone wishes to come to the Peak District to ride some hills other than Snake Pass, I’d be delighted to lead a ride that involves several thousand feet of climbing over anything from 50 to 100 miles.
Living just outside Bakewell, I can promise you far more interesting, challenging and traffic free roads than the Snake Pass.
Just don’t ask to go near Winnats Pass. Looks lovely but is a horror!

Spring is in the air and it would make a great day out.

Si


----------



## Ming the Merciless (15 Mar 2022)

matticus said:


> I hope the sniffy locals on this thread don't hear about all the people who drive to the Peaks just to walk their dogs.
> Cardiology will be busy!



They will get sniffy for calling it the Peaks, it’s The Peak!


----------



## matticus (16 Mar 2022)

Simple Simon said:


> Living just outside Bakewell, I can promise you far more interesting, challenging and traffic free roads than the Snake Pass.
> Just don’t ask to go near Winnats Pass. Looks lovely but is a horror!


Do you really have challenging and _traffic-free _roads?


----------



## Simple Simon (16 Mar 2022)

matticus said:


> Do you really have challenging and _traffic-free _roads?


I can string a several hour Sunday morning ride together on roads you might see a dozen cars all ride.


----------



## fossyant (16 Mar 2022)

Simple Simon said:


> I can string a several hour Sunday morning ride together on roads you might see a dozen cars all ride.



I 'tried' to mention something similar earlier in the thread - plenty of other far more exciting and picturesque climbs locally. I won't even mention if you do the MTB routes, you get far far better views than you'd get on a road bike (via road routes). If I mention how good The Peak is generally, these internet lot might keep coming. Us snotty locals don't want pesky outsiders


----------



## matticus (16 Mar 2022)

fossyant said:


> I 'tried' to mention something similar earlier in the thread - plenty of other far more exciting and picturesque climbs locally. I won't even mention if you do the MTB routes, you get far far better views than you'd get on a road bike (via road routes). If I mention how good The Peak is generally, these internet lot might keep coming. Us snotty locals don't want pesky outsiders


If you stick to the MTB routes, then we can come and ride on your nice (nearly) empty roads.


----------



## Simple Simon (16 Mar 2022)

If there is genuine interest in a Peak District outing I’ll pop up a post and see if dates can be organised?


----------



## nickyboy (21 Mar 2022)

Having cycled up the Snake from Glossop about 150 times, I walked up for the first time on Sunday.

It was glorious. All you could hear were the streams, the curlews, the cyclists breathing heavily as they passed. In fact a couple of cyclists were obviously not regular riders and could only manage our walking pace, but they made it to the top and that's all that matters. Probably saw about 30 cyclists in the hour it took us to walk to the top. No cars, no plant, really very nice

We then went onto the Pennine Way and headed back to Glossop down Doctor's Gate. 8 miles all in and great fun


----------



## nickyboy (23 Mar 2022)

Cycled Glossop-landslip-Glossop this morning; an update

No problem cycling, DCC staff said nothing, did nothing. Saw a couple of cars but that's it. Had a chat with the contractors at the landslip. It's still moving and until it stops moving they won't do any work on it. They are considering reopening it to <7.5 tonne traffic next week but no firm decision. Controlled my traffic lights. When it does stop moving and the work commences, they will reclose that stretch as it is now


----------



## nickyboy (26 Mar 2022)

One more update. Rode Glossop all the way over the Snake to Bamford. No DCC employees in Glossop and, interestingly, nobody at the landslip section. Just a set of temp lights. There was an employee at the Ladybower end presumably stopping cars

There were a few cars at the Summit which I guess came up from Glossop

Probably saw about 50 cyclists coming the other way, no cars, no plant


----------



## fossyant (26 Mar 2022)

nickyboy said:


> One more update. Rode Glossop all the way over the Snake to Bamford. No DCC employees in Glossop and, interestingly, nobody at the landslip section. Just a set of temp lights. There was an employee at the Ladybower end presumably stopping cars
> 
> There were a few cars at the Summit which I guess came up from Glossop
> 
> Probably saw about 50 cyclists coming the other way, no cars, no plant



SNAP - I was about 10 minutes in front of Nicky this morning. One motorbike and a few cars, one at the summit. To me, it looks like it will be closed for ages. Virtually no progress with the works.


----------



## Simple Simon (26 Mar 2022)

And if the Snake Pass is just too much of a faff, you are welcome to come and join me on some of these busy roads😎


----------



## fossyant (26 Mar 2022)

Don't show 'em flat roads, there aren't many..


----------



## Simple Simon (26 Mar 2022)

fossyant said:


> Don't show 'em flat roads, thare aren't many..


That’s the calm before the storm. Lull them into a false sense of security and then have them screaming obscenities at me for false advertising a few moments later.


----------



## fossyant (26 Mar 2022)

Today, after the Snake on way to Mam Nick.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Mar 2022)

For those of you who want to check out landslip-damaged _flattish _roads, here's a local one I rode to recently!


----------



## dan_bo (26 Mar 2022)

fossyant said:


> Today, after the Snake on way to Mam Nick.
> View attachment 637158


And not an STI in sight


----------



## fossyant (26 Mar 2022)

dan_bo said:


> And not an STI in sight


Wash your mouth out. SIS down tube shifter finest.👅


----------



## Binka (26 Mar 2022)

I fancy it tomorrow, probably from the east as I can’t be bothered to drive over Woodhead to Glossop. Where is the best place to park and will there be officials trying to head cyclists off? 😁


----------



## nickyboy (28 Mar 2022)

Snake Pass will reopen to all traffic except >7.5tonnes tomorrow (Tuesday). 

What is happening is an extended monitoring period where the engineers will assess continuing movement of the landslip sections. When it's stopped moving they will reclose the road and commence work

So, it will be pretty well back to normal. But when the work starts we will have to see whether the landslip sections are passable by bike, as they have been for the past few weeks. They may not be. But in any case the run Glossop-landslip-Glossop is very nice (about 20 miles with 2,400ft of climbing)


----------



## Dogtrousers (28 Mar 2022)

So ... First it was closed and a few locals were riding up and down it. Then it was shut down by bureaucrats warning of the huge perils involved. Then it was going to be the site of a mass trespass that could spark a revolution with webels pouring in from all directions to the dismay of the grumpy locals, who said that anyway it wasn't a very interesting place after all. Then the webels lost interest. And the grumpy locals carried on riding up and down with renewed interest. And now officialdom has lost interest in the huge peril, which isn't such a big deal after all, so they have just opened it again. The End.

Is that about the size of it?


----------



## classic33 (28 Mar 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> So ... First it was closed and a few locals were riding up and down it. Then it was shut down by bureaucrats warning of the huge perils involved. Then it was going to be the site of a mass trespass that could spark a revolution with webels pouring in from all directions to the dismay of the grumpy locals, who said that anyway it wasn't a very interesting place after all. Then the webels lost interest. And the grumpy locals carried on riding up and down with renewed interest. And now officialdom has lost interest in the huge peril, which isn't such a big deal after all, so they have just opened it again. The End.
> 
> Is that about the size of it?


Aside from further landslips, that's about it.


----------



## I like Skol (28 Mar 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Is that about the size of it?


Pretty much, except for the grumpy locals bit.

Substitute 'cynically amused' for 'grumpy' and you might be close to the truth.


----------



## matticus (29 Mar 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> So ... First it was closed and a few locals were riding up and down it. Then it was shut down by bureaucrats warning of the huge perils involved. Then it was going to be the site of a mass trespass that could spark a revolution with webels pouring in from all directions to the dismay of the grumpy locals, who said that anyway it wasn't a very interesting place after all. *Then the webels lost interest*. And the grumpy locals carried on riding up and down with renewed interest. And now officialdom has lost interest in the huge peril, which isn't such a big deal after all, so they have just opened it again. The End.
> 
> Is that about the size of it?


Well .. sort of ...

The "webels" turned up in some numbers from several directions and legally rode up a piece of road that was quite nice due to the (almost total) lack of motorised traffic. The bureaucrats realised they were on a sticky wicket, and decided not to stop them.
Some people are still (legally) riding up and down. All the noisy internet people that said they shouldn't - and they were mainly motorists who said cyclists should _stick to The Rulez_ - have gone very quiet. This is perhaps good; you tell us!

The grumpy locals seem to be at least two flavours - keen cyclists and keen drivists - so I can't be bothered to analyse both groups' behaviours _post-webellion_.


----------



## fossyant (26 Sep 2022)

Closed again - to all. And we've not had any bad weather yet. Looks like further inspections of the landslip. Conflicting reports saying closed from either Glossop, or at Doctor's Gate, which would at least mean the climb from Glossop is car free.

https://www.derbytelegraph.co.uk/news/local-news/snake-pass-derbyshire-shut-four-7618323


----------



## classic33 (26 Sep 2022)

fossyant said:


> Closed again - to all. And we've not had any bad weather yet. Looks like further inspections of the landslip. Conflicting reports saying closed from either Glossop, or at Doctor's Gate, which would at least mean the climb from Glossop is car free.
> 
> https://www.derbytelegraph.co.uk/news/local-news/snake-pass-derbyshire-shut-four-7618323


From one.network. 
Closed from around the halfway mark, with weight restrictions in place.


----------



## Jameshow (26 Sep 2022)

ColinJ said:


> For those of you who want to check out landslip-damaged _flattish _roads, here's a local one I rode to recently!
> 
> View attachment 637176
> 
> ...



Storriths - back of Bolton Abbey?


----------



## ColinJ (26 Sep 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Storriths - back of Bolton Abbey?


No, although I did ride there recently.

Permanently closed to traffic now - _*Calderbrook Rd*_ off the A6033 between Todmorden and Littleborough...











It is a good way to get away from the traffic on the bike and get better views. I don't attempt to ride up or down the broken up section though!


----------

